# Norton 360 Now Comes With a Cryptominer!!



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Norton 360 Now Comes With a Cryptominer 😲
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2022/01/norton-360-now-comes-with-a-cryptominer/


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

More news

Here's the truth about the crypto miner that comes with Norton Antivirus
https://www.theverge.com/2022/1/7/22869528/norton-crypto-miner-security-software-reaction

Norton has a crypto miner for PCs that can't be easily uninstalled
https://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/no-easy-way-to-uninstall-norton-crypto/


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

I read that on a tech site the other day. Why anyone would install Norton in the first place is beyond me, but especially now.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

lochlomonder said:


> I read that on a tech site the other day. *Why anyone would install Norton in the first place is beyond me, but especially now.*


You got that right


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Eset detects Norton's cryptominer as a potentially unwanted application.

C:\Program Files\Norton Security\Engine\22.21.11.46\*NCrypt.exe a variant of Win64/CoinMiner.RH potentially unwanted application error while cleaning (Access denied)*


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

DR.M said:


> Eset detects Norton's cryptominer as a potentially unwanted application.


If it was up to me, I'd flag the entire Norton program as a completely unwanted application 😏


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

*Avira Joins Norton 360 In Adding a Crypto Miner To Its Products*



> 500M Avira Antivirus Users Introduced to Cryptomining
> https://krebsonsecurity.com/2022/01/500m-avira-antivirus-users-introduced-to-cryptomining/


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Wow!

Glad I jumped off the MS bandwagon.

BTW, it was a suggestion by Krebs a few years ago that got me interested in booting a live Linux os.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

About Avira and its connection to Norton:



> Avira antivirus - which has built a base of 500 million users worldwide largely by making the product free - *was recently bought by the same company that owns Norton 360* and is introducing its customers to a service called Avira Crypto.


500M Avira Antivirus Users Introduced to Cryptomining - Krebs on Security


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

DR.M said:


> About Avira and its connection to Norton:
> 
> *500M Avira Antivirus Users Introduced to Cryptomining - Krebs on Security*


I already posted the Krebs link in my #7 post


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

2twenty2 said:


> I already posted the Krebs link in my #7 post


I know. I put it again under the quotation I made, to show that the same company owns Norton and Avira.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

I just saw this pic and knew the perfect place to share it


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Most motherboard mfg include an AV program for download from the support page. Asrock and Gigabyte have norton and Asus has kaspersky. 
I will not use any of them even when they are free.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Selling a lic to a motherboard mfg for a nominal amount is probably the only way they can sell their product


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I remember when I used to think Norton was the best antivirus out there. That was a long time ago. Is the miner turned on by default? If that's the case, this seems pretty sketchy.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

From what I understand, the miner is enabled by default AND norton takes a cut of 15% That is completely unreasonable. 


> I remember when I used to think Norton was the best antivirus out there


That was before norton was bought by symantec. Symantec has screwed up everything they have ever touched; winfax, norton, drive image, etc, etc.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I bet they take 100% cut for those people who don't know it's running and never cash out.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

TechGuy said:


> I bet they take 100% cut for those people who don't know it's running and never cash out.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

crjdriver said:


> From what I understand, the miner is enabled by default AND norton takes a cut of 15% That is completely unreasonable.
> 
> That was before norton was bought by symantec. Symantec has screwed up everything they have ever touched; winfax, norton, drive image, etc, etc.


Totally agree regarding Symantic. They definitely applied the Midas Touch to Norton, albeit not quite in the same way as the king of lore. I remember using Norton Utilities back in the 90s, and that was a really handy package at the time.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I guess when you are totally incompetent and cannot sell your product on the open market, you have to bundle it with a hardware purchase. AND include what amounts to malware just to turn a profit


----------

